# Greetings!



## Insley Stiles (Jun 26, 2007)

Greetings,

My name is Insley Stiles. I just wanted to stop by and introduce myself. I am what I call a Lifer with respect to martial arts. Thus far I've been training for 32 years (I'm 45) and I have no intention of giving it up. I can't imagine *NOT* training actually. I trained in Uechi Ryu Karate for 13 years and earned a Nidan. I then fell in love with the sword and have been training in and teaching Kenjutsu for the last 19 years. Over the years I have dabbled in several other arts such as Aikido, kali, Wing Chung and a few others.

I'm extremely happy to have found the MT Forum. I look forward to trading ideas and advice from all of you out there and possibly sharing a few laughs along the way.

Regards,
Ins


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 26, 2007)

sir, may I welcome you to the forum. 
I am happy yo have found this place and look forward to reading your thoughts


----------



## Kacey (Jun 26, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:

It looks like you have a lot of experience to offer - I look forward to hearing more.


----------



## 14 Kempo (Jun 26, 2007)

Hello Insley and welcome to MartialTalk ... happy posting!


----------



## Joe Divola (Jun 26, 2007)

Welcome to MT! I look forward to seeing you in the forums


----------



## Drac (Jun 26, 2007)

Greetings and Welcome to MT..Trading ideas and a few laughs??? You are in the right place..


----------



## Insley Stiles (Jun 26, 2007)

Thanx for the warm welcome folks, feels like home already.

Ins


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 26, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting


----------



## JBrainard (Jun 26, 2007)

Ave. :asian:


----------



## Hawke (Jun 26, 2007)

Greetings Stiles,

Welcome to MT.  You have some serious XP under your belt.  Looking forward to your posts.

Cheers.


----------



## Ping898 (Jun 26, 2007)

Welcome To MT, Ins  :wavey:


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Jun 26, 2007)

Welcome to the group.

AoG


----------



## stickarts (Jun 26, 2007)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Steel Tiger (Jun 26, 2007)

Welcome to MartialTalk. Look forward to hearing what you have to say.


----------



## IcemanSK (Jun 27, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk, Insley!


----------



## Langenschwert (Jun 27, 2007)

Insley Stiles said:


> I then fell in love with the sword and have been training in and teaching Kenjutsu for the last 19 years.


 
Hey, nice to see more sword art practicioners here.  Swords are easy to fall in love with, IMO... a good sword is a poem in steel, after all. 

Best regards,

-Mark


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jun 27, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## kidswarrior (Jun 28, 2007)

Welcome to MT. Look forward to learning from all your experience.


----------



## seasoned (Jun 28, 2007)

Welcome Insley to Martial Talk.


----------



## bluemtn (Jun 28, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting, Insley!


----------



## Tswolfman (Jun 29, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## stone_dragone (Jul 1, 2007)

It's great to have you here!  I love the Japanese festival at the St Louis Gardens...does your group participate?  I haven't been there in a few years...

Any way, greetings and welcome to MT!


----------

